# 3-wheeling in corners



## anakilat (Jan 26, 2011)

I bought my first vdub recently - a very used 89 GTi 16 valve with no interior but a solid drivetrain. Took it out to a cone course last weekend and found out it was really a tricycle in disguise. Spent most turns on 3 wheels - my wife has a video of me doing a sweeping 180 turn with the inner wheel at least 8 inches off the track all the way around. 

My first thought was I needed a rear swaybar, but before I go running off replacing the wrong thing, could someone experienced please give me their opinion? BTW, slowing down is not an option I'm willing to consider...


----------



## ArnorV (Sep 12, 2010)

Like your conditions, slowing down is for wusses.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

so whats the problem? vw have rear solid beam? all 1985-1999 vw do that?


----------



## Josh.Rabbit (Mar 28, 2010)

bigger front sway bar, stiffer springs.


----------



## thepaintcanman (Feb 26, 2009)

they are not soild rears. they are independent and no front sway is the way to go. 

It's normal and not a bad thing. you'll see Porsche's pick up the inner front wheel. you are doing it right. 

OLD pics...


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

Josh.Rabbit said:


> bigger front sway bar, stiffer springs.


Wrong... Rear beam is suppose to do that. Every fast VW MK3 has NO front bar and ALOT of rear bar. Stiff springs, yes but only in the rear.

http://vimeo.com/19692840


----------



## mikegerhardt13 (Apr 7, 2006)

Actually, you're all pretty much wrong. A car on 3 wheels is much slower in a corner than an identical car on 4 wheels. Reason being is that the INSIDE tire has MORE GRIP than the OUTSIDE tire! 

My suggestion is to buy a book on suspension tuning (for example HP BOOKS "How to make your car handle") and learn.

To answer your question, You want a softer roll stiffness in the front, and Stiffer roll stiffness in the rear. Remember, *when tuning your car's suspension, make only 1 adjustment at a time!* This is crucial in figuring out what effects each adjustment has. Two adjustments at once will leave you guessing which adjustment cause which effect.


----------



## cealer (Feb 12, 2009)

i think that he should just admit that he stinks as a racer and shouldn't ever race a vw ever again!  or just admit that I'm better than him, lol

ps - i've done a 25mm fr and 28mm rear on full stiff on my mk4 also with a lower tie bar and it certainly seemed to help a bunch


----------



## chewy8000 (Dec 27, 2006)

Alot of it also depends on driver preference. Some people like opposite spring rates from what I run and the car really loose. Take everyones advice with a grain of salt and go out there and change your setup to something that works for you.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

chrome! lots and lots of chrome!!


----------



## nAAArow 6 (Jul 20, 2010)

cealer said:


> i think that he should just admit that he stinks as a racer and shouldn't ever race a vw ever again!  or just admit that I'm better than him, lol
> 
> ps - i've done a 25mm fr and 28mm rear on full stiff on my mk4 also with a lower tie bar and it certainly seemed to help a bunch


 I have same set up on my MK3 Jetta GLX using the Auto Tech sway bars and upper strut bar with EuroSport lower tie bar and rear upper stress bar but due to running only a FK cup kit my VR has a lot rear wheel lift. It just takes time to get used to it!!!


----------



## finky (Mar 19, 2010)

Grassroots Motorsports was just doing testing with a MK3 golf and were faster and more composed without a rear bar. That is exactly the opposite of what most people think. Like was said earlier test one parameter at a time with a stopwatch and figure out what is truly faster for your car. 

http://grassrootsmotorsports.com/project-cars/1995-vw-golf/


----------

